
There is no bug. It is not the bug that bends, it is only yourself. - pius
http://damonpoole.blogspot.com/2007/12/there-is-no-bug-it-is-not-bug-that.html
======
bayareaguy
Reminds me of the "Microsoft Code Has No Bugs" episode:
<http://www.cantrip.org/nobugs.html>

